
Radio Lockdown: Better legislation implies the ban of bazookas to kill a fly - zoobab
https://ec.europa.eu/info/law/better-regulation/initiatives/ares-2018-6621038/feedback/F240080_en?p_id=380919
======
howard941
Good reply to the regulatory overreach. Only one change to consider, TDWR is
on all the time insofar as I can tell from checking out the weatherunderground
feed of Tampa's TDWR. Even if it did somehow manage to cause interference as
you've pointed out it would have to be on top of the site if it were to cause
an issue and even then it would be easy to track down.

EDIT: The TDWR referenced above is at [https://www.wunderground.com/weather-
radar/united-states/fl/...](https://www.wunderground.com/weather-radar/united-
states/fl/tampa/tpa/)

